

The Web isn't Brought to You By the Letter "T" - DMiner
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2010/06/the_web_is_brou.html

======
dotBen
The %ages for English language are all over the place in terms of errors,
depending on which source is taken and whether the same words are counted on
multiple occurrences.  (see comments
[http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2010/06/the_web_is_brou.ht...](http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2010/06/the_web_is_brou.html#IDComment82583681))

It's a cute post, but I'm not drawing many conclusions from it.

------
brosephius
are these frequencies excluding common stopwords? site doesn't say...

